# ALTERNATIVE TO CANON 600 WITH POWERFUL AF ASSIST LIGHT FOR LOW LIGHT WORK



## bergstrom (Feb 4, 2017)

Are there any, that won't break the bank?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2017)

YES






NO






MAYBE






I DON'T KNOW I CAN'T THINK WITH ALL YOUR SHOUTING


----------



## bergstrom (Feb 4, 2017)

Couldn't be more clearer. Niteclub setting, lighting not too great. 580ex2 can focus on faces no problem, but some flashes can't.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 5, 2017)

Take a look at Godox AD360. It's cheap and powerful.
If you want 100% quality and support - go with Canon.
If you need more power, and same exceptional quality and support as Canon's - Profoto B2. Mounted on a ProMediaGear BBX or BBXL (my choice) it's an awesome system. With a 5" stud you can easily mount a 2' modifier like their OCF beauty dish w/diffuser.


----------



## sanj (Feb 5, 2017)

bergstrom said:


> Couldn't be more clearer. Niteclub setting, lighting not too great. 580ex2 can focus on faces no problem, but some flashes can't.



Neuro is suggesting you avoid using caps lock.


----------



## Talys (Mar 5, 2017)

+1 for 580ex II. That's a great workhorse flash, and you can probably get one used at a very reasonable price.


----------

